# Where store the passwords iredmail for my accunt email?



## head777 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi I just found this forum and seen iredmail speaking of one of its threads and I'm using freebsd and recently installed the latest version of iredmail on my pc for testing, but have not found where passwords are stored my email accounts.

for example:

head777@freebsd.com i want to know where is storage this password for this account, because i dont find it in the table roundcube.users and either in phpmyadmin but where is it???

I hope you can understand my question and that is everything good forum!


----------



## dennylin93 (Jan 31, 2010)

I think they're stored using LDAP.


----------



## ZhangHuangbin (Jan 31, 2010)

Yes, passwords are stored in OpenLDAP server.

For iRedMail related questions, please go to its own support forum: http://www.iredmail.org/forum/


----------

